# I am worried about Casper



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Casper was neutered yesterday and I am worried about him. His ALT was 347 and the vet said that was no problem they could still neuter him with the elevated ALT count, they would just keep them on I/V fluids longer and that we would do the bile acid test in a few weeks. She said she had seen alot of dogs with an elevated ALT count do fine getting neutered.

I really needed to get him neutered&#8230;.I have been putting it off and off and off&#8230;.now Missy is probably going to go into heat again and that is just too crazy with the both of them and trying to keep them separated.

He is miserable today, the baby onies didn't work for him&#8230;he bit me trying to getting it on and off, so he has the cone on today. He is drinking water good and eating, but mostly sleeping.

I will feel terrible if I made my healthy boy sick&#8230;.I am reading some of the other threads with the high ALT and starting to get worried about if he will have problems recovering?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Lynn, don"t. I don't think your vet would have done it if he's not ok. And the fact that he's eating and drinking and biting you makes me think he's fine.
I would check the BATs though. 
He will be fine.
I hope you can relax.
Carole


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lynn, Oh you poor dear. Please don't be too hard on yourself. I don't know much about the elevated alt levels except for what I have read here. But Jasper was miserable for a few days after his neuter and he was younger than Casper is now. Some dogs just take a little while to get back to themselves.

If Casper is a licker/biter and you need to keep him away from the incision. I would absolutely overnight the Bite Not Collar.

http://www.bitenot.com/dog.html

I would get the 3.5 and the 4" and return one. If they are too small they can still get to it. They can do absolutely everything they normally do-- just can't get to their privates.

Please don't beat yourself up. Casper will come through the surgery just fine. And you will figure out the elevated alt level which is hopefully nothing.

I am sending hugs and belly rubs and healing thoughts out to you and Casper

Please keep me posted.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Ahnold had the collar that was inflatable sort of like a bumper .. It was fantastic .. I got it at Petco a couple of years ago .. I do not know if they still make them but it worked so well . He was not uncomfortable at all but he could not reach that particular area .. 
He wore it a long time and it helped when Cosmo gave him little neck nips as they were just getting acquainted at the time .. 
It was expensive but it is reusable and so much easier than those nutty cones ..


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hope Casper has a good night tonight. The inflatable collar saved us. DH bought the Bite Not but it didn't come in time, we kept it anyway just in case we ever need it again.

Hopefully you'll all get some rest tonight.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Lynn--I am sorry you are so worried about Casper. How old is he now? I think your vet should have told you that the elevated ALT_ could_ cause him to take a little longer to metabolize his anesthesia. Being sleepy has a good side--he isn't try to overdo after surgery. Hugs to you. I hope you both feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks you guys for your support it was a rough couple of days. I have had two other dogs neutered and I don't remember anything about it being difficult, maybe I am just getting older:biggrin1: 

Casper was neutered on Thur. am and he feeling much better today, going to try to attach some pictures. 

He hates the cone, and when I snap the snaps(down by his sore area) on the baby onies he wants to bite me. I think I will go looking today for a new type of collar and see what I can find any town. How many days after surgery do you think they really need to wear a collar or onies?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a sweety. I am glad to hear he is feeling a little better. I didn't have to use a onesie or cone with Brady. He never bothered with his stitches.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lynn, you should order the Bite Not collar that Missy linked to above. Kubrick was completely miserable in his cone, but he did much better in the Bite Not.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Cherly, 
Casper turned 2 yrs in Sept., I had him in earlier but Missy went into heat and we were thinking he could hurt himself after surgery if he got to excited over Missy. 

Ann, 
I read all though the threads on Scooter getting neutered, lots of good infor, thanks for sharing it all.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Lina,
I want to order it but even if I order if overnight, what it will get here mon or tues, is that soon enough? Will I still be using it? ya...that cone thing is just stupid, you would thing the drs. could give something better than that. Casper will not pee with it on outside, can't smell the area.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Awwwwww! Get well soon Casper!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

You should call them and ask. They are very helpful. Also, some vet offices and pet shops do carry them, so if you ask the Bite Not people when you call them if anyone around you sell them, that could work for you. Sorry Casper is feeling so bad, but it's only been 2 days and it might take another day until he feels better. Kubrick took 3 days or so and he was completely miserable as well.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Lynn,
Vinny hated the cone, or maybe I hated it for him so I took it off right away too. Then I didn't put a cone or onsie on him or Lulu when it was her turn. Fortunately I had a lot of time to be right with them the first few days and when they went to itch I just said no and they looked at me and stopped. Pretty soon they stopped even trying. If you have that kind of time you might just try that??
Carole


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Poor Casper. Glad he is doing better. With Kodi's neuter, it was like it never happened. No collar, no onsie. He was great. With Shelby's spay, it was total drama queen. We needed a suit of armor to keep her from getting to her stitches.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Guapo put up with his cone...not happily, but he put up with it. He wore his whenever we couldn't supervise him for about 2 weeks.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lynn, I'm sorry you are worried about Casper. I hope he is back to his happier self soon! :hug:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I didn't need to put a cone on Tucker after his neutering, either. Must have been lucky! But, I sure like that Bite-Not collar you all have posted---I have it in my favorites in case I ever need it. And, the onesie is such a clever, simple, idea!

Sheri


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lynn said:


> Casper was neutered yesterday and I am worried about him. His ALT was 347 and the vet said that was no problem
> 
> I will feel terrible if I made my healthy boy sick&#8230;.I am reading some of the other threads with the high ALT and starting to get worried about if he will have problems recovering?


An ALT should be 25 or below. 347 is HIGH. Can we come 'talk' to your vet? :frusty::kev:
I'd find out what was causing the elevated ALT when he's feeling better.
I hope he's doing better. Poor baby


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I have had three Havanese neutered .. By far Asta did the best .. He was not happy about it but I did not need a cone or a bumper .. Ahnold seemed to have the most discomfort .. I did not use a onesie just the bumper collar ..
The vet did medicate them for pain .. 
I had the blood work done first and an I/v open during the procedure - this was an option but I insisted on it ..


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Poor Casper  He is trying to show us in that last picture ~ "Look, somebody stole my jewels." 

I know you have worried. Hopefully he will be feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh Lynn. I hope Casper is feeling better. 

Keep us posted on what the vet says his ALT count.
:grouphug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Just checking in on Casper Lynn. Hope he is more like himself today.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

It is the 4th day since Casper got neutered and he is not eating as well... because of his high ALT count, I have cut back on his favorite food- meat/protein. I am now confused about what is best for him to eat

He still is trying to bite us when we change his onesie and sometimes we have to put the cone on his head to keep him from biting us while we put on the onesie. He gets in big trouble when he tries to bite us, then he acts depressed after we scolded him.

He still acts like it hurts a little, he walks and then will sit down sometimes . We are still giving him his pain med as per vet prescribed.

The area looks like it is healing up really good, I don't think there is any problems there.

He is not suppose to jump, but I can't keep him from jumping...I sometimes think he is part kangaroo (sp?)

Missy is acting sad because she is not getting enough attention, she keeps going off and I have to find her, that is not like my girl.

I hope we get back to normal soon:frusty:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Lynn, I am so sad to hear this. But I hope it is just slow healing and not quite feeling himself just yet. It must be harder on a 2 year old than a puppy...it will just take time. Did the vet suggest you change his diet? I believe I read good quality protein is ok... so if you wanted to treat him to boiled chicken and rice???? 

So Missy is sulking? I think it is so funny how tuned into us and themselves these Havs are. Over Thanksgiving, Cash was really put off that someone was staying in the guest room, he would steal away and hide in there and when we shut the door he would go off and be by himself-- which is so unlike Cash... But Jas was loving get all the attention for once...it was as if someone switched my dogs.

Casper has always reminded me of Jasper, very athletic, but very sensitive. When tried to train Jas away from doing "His Job" (self assigned) of guarding the house from the Mail...he literally sulked and went into a depression. 

I am sending healing, happy thoughts out Casper (and Missy.) And BIG HUGS to you. I am keeping you all in my prayers.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks Missy,
No the vet did not suggest a diet change, the vet really acted like it was not a big deal, she saw alot of dogs with ALT levels elevated. 
With Casper's diet, chicken made him itchy when he was younger, so I try to stay away from chicken. He really likes beef and ground turkey. I have been feeding him solid gold tripe with ground beef on top and wellnes turkey with ground turkey on top. Casper likes to just eat the good stuff off the top of dinner. 

Yes Missy is "sulking" good description, actually more of her personality is coming out as Casper is resting so much, and she gets older. She is so much the description of a hav in her personality, it shows more when Casper is not dominating her so much.

I have often being reading about Jasper thinking that sounds like something Casper would do. Casper hates the mailman too-he just barks his head off has he drives by, but we have are mailbox at the end of the driveway, so he never comes to the door.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I hope Casper starts to feel like himself soon. I hope all ends up well with the ALT levels too. Izzy sends kisses.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lynn said:


> because of his high ALT count, I have cut back on his favorite food- meat/protein. I am now confused about what is best for him to eat:


Why don't you jump on here and just go through their files section? It's packed with information. http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/Liver_Shunt_And_MVD_Support/
I'm sorry I don't agree with your vet about the ALT. Something is causing it to be high. He may not have any liver problems but there could be something in his diet that's causing it.
I hope your little guy is feeling better soon.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lynn, I am sorry that Casper is having such a hard time with his neuter. Even though they dont llike the cone, the really do get used to it. All three of mine have worn the cone, more that once in their lives, and they quite honestly get used to it. Maybe that would be better than him almost biting you with the onsie - I wonder if he is not actually in pain, but just "nervous" with anyone down by his "missing jewels" 
Wouldn't the vet have told you to cut out certain things in his diet, if they felt it would continue to elevate his levels? Poor baby - and with Missy too, you sure do have a lot on your hands! I think you are right about buying the special collar, by the time it comes, he wont need it anymore. 
I hope tomorrow brings more healing and hope he feels much better!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am so sorry that Casper is not 100% himself. However it sounds as if he is trying to be active--he just is not in love with his "outfit" and perhaps his new diet.

A normal ALT in a dog is 15-84 so his was significantly elevated. Although ALT is an enzyme that is specific to the liver there are non-liver things that can elevate it up 4-5 times normal--GI problems, anemia, etc.

My concern with your vet is this: You did those pre-op labs as a screening measure. I believe that he should have done additional tests prior to doing surgery. 

Now that the surgery is done, I would insist on follow up tests. 

Please keep us posted on how your furson is doing.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Jan,
Thanks for that infor, I will definately spend some time reading on that site.

Cherly,
I will do some more testing on Casper after he recovers from his neutering and let you know how it turns out.

Missy,
Thanks for the Bite Not collar infor, only available on east coast...was $54.00 to overnight and $20.00 for collar. So I am trying trying inflatable from Petco first.


Casper is much better today. I discovered the onesie was actually irratating the incision, making it red and causing Casper to want to lick and bite more and make him very upset. 

He hated the cone collar the vet gave us. What we ended up doing was using the inflatable collar from Petco, and taking the onesie off, within less than 24 hrs the redness was gone. Casper also likes the inflatable collar, no problems wearing it.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

here are some pictures of Casper with his inflatable collar, feeling better now.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

We have been finding Casper quite entertaining with his collar, he likes to rest in on things.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I love the picture of Casper on the arm of the chair and his chin on the table!

Glad he's doing better.

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh bless his heart. I couldn't help but grin at his new little "rest". Hope he's feeling 100% soon!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lynn, those pictures are just so cute!! I guess it is more comfortable for him like that - too funny!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I love the pictures. So funny. Glad to hear he's starting to feel better.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lynn, I am so happy to see Casper "accommodating" his new collar! and glad he is feeling better.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Amazing how quickly they adapt to it .. Mine was upset when it came off - he used it like a bumper and a rest ..
It will be a piece of cake from now on .. I did not use a onsie either - never even thought of it and it was probaby for the best ..
He does look adorable !!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lynn, those are the cutest photos! Love it!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Casper looks so sweet. I hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Lynn,

Hope Casper is feeling better soon. 

You need to get some rest.............


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lynn, just checking in--- How is Casper doing?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

:bump: I am just bumping this up... has anyone heard from Lynn? her mailbox is full. Sending out good vibes to Casper!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Missy,
Thanks for thinking of us, sorry not to get back to you earlier. 

Casper is much better now, he seems to be back to his playful, loving self again, good appetite. He was pretty much drama boy with his surgery/recovery, though. 

I will have the BAT test done, (because of his high ALT levels) after Christmas.

It has just been one thing after another lately, DH kidney stones, Casper neutered, our new accountant wants infor...she doesn't know, I like to take time off at Christmas 

My PM box is full, I keep getting an error when I try to delete some of them.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Lynn, When Max had his surgery at 6 months his ALT level was also high.
We had the BAT done and it was normal. Try not to worry too much.
Hope life gets better for all of you. Rick has had kidney stones also.
Lots of pain. Licks to Missy and Casper from Bessie and Max.
Paula


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lynn, Very relieved to hear all is sort of OK---sorry bout DH's kidney stones. maybe you will be able to take time off for new years. I highly recommend a pedicure for yourself as a mini getaway.

Great thing about the forum...is someone notices when you go away.  

Please give the furkids kisses from me Jasper and Cash.


----------

